# How do I train my pigeons?!?!



## Glaceon10 (Jul 2, 2012)

I caught my first two pigeons a month and a half ago and they are brother and sister they always fly to each other while I am attempting to train them. Another website suggested that I separate them while training them, should I put them in different cages or not?


----------



## Glaceon10 (Jul 2, 2012)

Someone please reply on what to do!!!


----------



## Glaceon10 (Jul 2, 2012)

Anyone please answer!!!!


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

What do you mean you caught it? What kind of pigeons do you have?


----------



## Glaceon10 (Jul 2, 2012)

*Pigeon info*

My pigeons were in a barn when I found them they are common pigeons/ rock doves.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

What do you want them to do?
Dave


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Why do you want to train them? The only thing they can do is fly around your place. If you want something trainable, do you self a favor and get some homing pigeons. Maybe you can train your ferals with the homers if you gonna get some homing pigeons.


----------



## Glaceon10 (Jul 2, 2012)

I just want my pigeons to at least be friendly and let me pet them. It would be nice if I could train them to fly to my arm from a short distance.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Usually if you want your birds to be tame you need to start petting them in their early young start. The early stage you start petting them the more chance that they will be tame. But there is no gurantee.


----------



## glorgreg (Feb 2, 2012)

You either have to have hand raised,your pigeons or have got them very young and handled them often to make them tame ,i have a hand raised from 1 week one eyed pigeon,that thinks i am her Mum,she is now 7 months old and wont leave my side.she sits on my shoulder and flys to me where ever i go.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How old were they when you caught them?
They may tame up with lots of patience and spending time with them. But you can't force it, as they have to learn to trust you and that takes time and patience. Treats help a lot, like safflower seeds or chopped unsalted peanuts. Once they get used to them, they normally love them.


----------

